# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Greta Koçi

## Davius

Greta Koçi ka vendosur të largohet përfundimisht nga prindërit. Por vetëm në aspektin artistik, sepse në jetë ajo vazhdon të jetë ende vajza që nuk shkëputet dot nga familja. Pas daljes së albumit të saj të parë Mos shiko tjetër, këngëtarja 15-vjeçare ka vendosur të heqë dorë nga vetëmanaxhimi. Duke synuar ndoshta edhe skenat botërore, Greta Koçi ka kaluar nën menaxhimin e Eurocord. Kjo do të thotë që tashmë për jetën e saj artistike, e madje edhe për intervistat nuk do të prgjigjen më mami me babin, por manaxherët e saj. Jam rritur në famë dhe tashmë kam shumë kërkesa, të cilat nuk mund ti përballoj dot vetë, tregon Greta. Shumë e lumtur është shprehur këngëtarja që kolegët e kanë respektuar duke mos munguar në promovimin e albumit të saj. Mos shiko tjetër, prej disa ditësh është në tregun shqiptar, por edhe jashtë tij, nën kujdesin e Eursostar. Emra të njohur të krijimtarisë sonë muzikore, si Adi Hila, Genti Lako, Flori Mumajesi, Gjergj Jorgaqi etj, kanë krijuar këngët e këtij albumi, ndërkohë që fotot përfaqësuese janë realizuar nga studio Horus.

----------


## Davius

*Të ftuarit në promovimin e albumit të Greta Koçit*

Pa dyshim, që në festën e organizuar për promovimin e albumit të Greta Koçit, dominonin këngëtarët, por nuk kanë munguar as aktorët dhe natyrisht mediat, tek të cilat Greta është shprehur se po jep intervistën e fundit, të pakten për këtë vit. Por edhe më pas daljet e saj do të jenë shumë të menduara. Interesant është fakti, që në festën e promovimit, ka pasur një përzierje këngëtarësh, të muzikës së lehtë dhe asaj popullore. Nuk kanë munguar aty Rozana Radi, Pirro Çako, Rezarta Shkurta me të fejuarin Ermal Hoxha, Ingrid Gjoni me të dashurin Enean, Anjeza Branka me Leonardon, Besmir Metani me të dashurën, Poni, Sabiani me të dashurën, Klajdi Musabelli, Erion Korini, Valbona Mema, Valbona Halili, Gena etj. Interesante ishte pjesëmarrja e aktorëve Xhevdet Ferri, Naun Shundi, por edhe e djemve të grupit SHBLSH, të cilëve iu ka munguar vetëm Ermali.

----------


## silvi82

gerta me pelqen, e ka zerin e bukur dhe vete duket shume mire... ndoshta paksa e re per nje ngarkese kaq te madhe (flas ne shume aspekte), gjithsesi, mesa duket prinderit i jane gjendur afer dhe ajo, me ndihmen dhe mbeshtetjen e tyne, po avancon ne karrieren e saj muzikore per bukuri...

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Sa Kot

Kenga fituese e Mikrofonit nuk ishte edhe ndonje gje kushedi se c'fare, po ja te shofim vazhdimin. Urime. :Lulja3:

----------


## Davius

*Bleona, fjalë ngushëlluese për Greta Koçin*

Menjëherë pas ndarjes së çmimeve, këngëtarja Bleona Qerreti është parë të hyjë në dhomën e këngëtarëve, e shoqëruar nga bashkëshorti i saj Gani Bardha. E larguar prej pak muajsh nga Shqipëria, Bleona është rikthyer sërish në Tiranë. Menduam se ndodhej aty për tu përshëndetur me disa nga kolegët e saj, por në fakt Bleonën e pamë të bisedonte vetëm me Greta Koçin, që ndërkohë vazhdonte të qante. Këngëtarja 16-vjeçare, konkurrente në festival, mesa duket është ndjerë keq që nuk u vlerësua me çmim dhe Bleona ndodhej aty për ta ngushëlluar, duke i thënë se kjo ishte performanca e saj më e mirë, pavarësisht se nuk u vlerësua me çmim.

----------


## Ermelita

Po flisni per ate çupelinen 15 vjeçare qe duket si ti kishte 25 vjet?/
 Ne fillim me pelqente,derisa e zbulova se kenga e saj me Erion Korinin eshte e huazuar,si shumica e melodive shqipe qe po na servohen.
Gjithashtu nuk me ka pelqyer dueti i saj me kengetarin kosovar Labinot Tahiri-labi.
Ku dreqin gjeti pikerisht Labin per bashkepunim q enjihet si nje prej kultivueseve me t emedhenj te turbofolkut??

----------


## Aloa

me  pelqen zeri i saj?i vecante kur degjon lloj lloj mostrash.

----------


## irexha

> Po flisni per ate çupelinen 15 vjeçare qe duket si ti kishte 25 vj
>  Ne fillim me pelqente,derisa e zbulova se kenga e saj me Erion Korinin eshte e huazuar,si shumica e melodive shqipe qe po na servohen.
> Gjithashtu nuk me ka pelqyer dueti i saj me kengetarin kosovar Labinot Tahiri-labi.
> Ku dreqin gjeti pikerisht Labin per bashkepunim q enjihet si nje prej kultivueseve me t emedhenj te turbofolkut??


Po me vjen keq te replikoj me ju, por me keto fjale smund tia mbushni mendjen njeriu qe Greta Koci eshte nje kengetare pa prespektive dhe me muzike te huazuar, gaboheni i-e dahur pasi ajo nuk eshte nje talent i muzikes dhe si e tille tash e tutje ajo do menazhohet me kujdes nga menazher te afte.
Sa per kenget e kenduara me Erionin dhe Labin ajo keto kenge i ka me te arrirat. 
Ju kisha kerkuar qe ti degjoni edhe nje here kenget e saj me kujdes.

----------


## Ermelita

> Po me vjen keq te replikoj me ju, por me keto fjale smund tia mbushni mendjen njeriu qe Greta Koci eshte nje kengetare pa prespektive dhe me muzike te huazuar, gaboheni i-e dahur pasi ajo nuk eshte nje talent i muzikes dhe si e tille tash e tutje ajo do menazhohet me kujdes nga menazher te afte.
> Sa per kenget e kenduara me Erionin dhe Labin ajo keto kenge i ka me te arrirat. 
> Ju kisha kerkuar qe ti degjoni edhe nje here kenget e saj me kujdes.


 Sidoqofte ju keni shije  tuaj dhe une timen, ne qofte se do te kishit degjuar muzike me vlera te mirefillta, besoj se do te kishit qene gjykues me i rrepte ndaj Gretes dhe Gretave tjera te llojit te saj.
 Pa hidherime.....

----------


## Blue_sky

Kjo ka nevoje per dike qe te ja zgjase nja dy pellembe xhaketen,nja nje pellembe pantallonat me siper,ti mbuloje gjoksin,ti fshije ato shkarravitjet ne fytyre e ta coje per veshi ne shkolle.
Me ka shpifur keq qekur lexova qe mbas Festivalit ka vajtur e qaravitur mbasi s'mori gje,kishte dhe muaj qe po thoshte"jam bere gati per Eurosong",ca arrogance qe ne kete moshe.Poashtu e ema duke share me fjale nga me te ndyrat jurine.

Ermelita,dhe ty te duket si 25?Jam habitur kur me kane thene sa vjec eshte,se besoja,mendoja qe ishte 25-30.Njeriu ne ate moshe duhet te kete freskine/pafajesine/naivitetin e nje 15-vjecareje,por kjo...bah!

----------


## Sa Kot

:pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Kjo deshte te shkonte ne Eurovision?? Hahahahahahaha!

Tani, pas te sharave te jurise, ajo mund t'i thote bye-bye Eurovisionit. Ato te TVSH-se kur te vene te lista e zeze, per gjithe jeten mund t'a harrosh cmimin. Biles heren tjeter po shkoi prape as do e kualifikojne fare, do i thone...nuk ben as per semi-finale ti mi goce.

Bleona te pakten nja dy kenge qe ka pasur ne vitet 94-95 ne festival i ka pasur persmari, kot sa ja var kesaj Gretes. Nuk e kuptoj se c'fare cmimi deshte kjo iher, o ftof n'tahir ajo apo si? LOL, e para e punes iher, ne festivalin e kenges nuk vleresohet performanca. Ato robt me flok gjeli kot sa hidhesh e perdridheshin aty. E dyta, zeri i kesaj Gretes ishte si i grricur, si c'te te them, sikur po kendonte nga tubi tullumbave.  :sarkastik:  

E treta, ate refrenin e beri bloze fare, nja 500 here e tha. Kendon tjetri dy tre kater here, po ajo.....trecereku kenges vetem refren. Sa me shume te perseritet dicka, aq me shume e humb vleren. Ajo prape, vu vu vu vu, ju ca goja duke kenduar kot si kot.

Plus pastaj qe ai surrati o Zot, kur thoni ju, si gruja brumbullit. Ca noflla te zgjerume, ca sy te egra, arrogante e madhe pupupupupu. Per Zotin dilte Bleona atehere po i qeshte buza, na e fuste omel e omel.....po kjo Greta, jalla. Kjo sikur po te therr vetem me t'shikume!!

Edhe ca ishte ajo kong ashtu iher? Nje etno-komercialo-lesh-lesh qe do fluturonte me presh ne prapakolp po te shkonte ne Eurovision, edhe Lordi do ishte tmerru kur t'a shifte. Amon, c'a robsh...ne vend qe te mbyllte gojen aty edhe te mendonte per vitin tjeter, i humbi te gjitha shanset kot si kot.

E di si do perfundoj kjo? Si puna Mariza Ikonomit, qe ka nja 700 vjet qe konkuron, edhe i vertitet anash e anash cmimit te pare, po nuk ja japin per qamet. Pas asaj skenes qe beri kur humbi prej Anjezes, prej inatit tashi s'ja japin me. Edhe kesaj Gretes, ashtu kane per t'ja bere. Me festivalistat e gjeten keto. Yhy sa kan kalu ato neper dur, ato te qamet e ksaj as qe i bejn pershtypje fare.

----------


## Ermelita

> Kjo ka nevoje per dike qe te ja zgjase nja dy pellembe xhaketen,nja nje pellembe pantallonat me siper,ti mbuloje gjoksin,ti fshije ato shkarravitjet ne fytyre e ta coje per veshi ne shkolle.
> Me ka shpifur keq qekur lexova qe mbas Festivalit ka vajtur e qaravitur mbasi s'mori gje,kishte dhe muaj qe po thoshte"jam bere gati per Eurosong",ca arrogance qe ne kete moshe.Poashtu e ema duke share me fjale nga me te ndyrat jurine.
> 
> Ermelita,dhe ty te duket si 25?Jam habitur kur me kane thene sa vjec eshte,se besoja,mendoja qe ishte 25-30.Njeriu ne ate moshe duhet te kete freskine/pafajesine/naivitetin e nje 15-vjecareje,por kjo...bah!


 Ble Sky,kur e pata lexuar intervisten e saj t epare ne reviste dhe e pashe moshen, e pyeta motren se mos kane bere gabim shtypi por kur kjo deklarate u perserit e verejta se ajo eshte rritur para kohe.
Ç'ti besh , ne vend t ekengetareve me vlera reale po vleresohen kemishezberthyerat dhe "madam minifundet".

----------


## Davius

*Truproja, i vetmi mashkull pranë Greta Koçit*

Në jetën e Greta Koçit nuk ka asnjë djalë. I vetmi mashkull, që qëndron pranë saj është truproja. Janë këto fjalët e prindërve të këngëtares 16-vjeçare, për të cilën vetëm një javë më parë, u tha se ishte e lidhur me një baterist, që luan në lokalin Il cavalliero. Por, sipas prindërve të Gretës, të cilët gjithmonë i kanë qëndruar pranë së bijës duke u shoqëruar madje edhe në koncertet e lokalet e natës ku ajo këndon, brenda këtij lajmi nuk ka asnjë gërmë të vërtetë, e madje tashmë ata kanë nisur një proces kallëzimi, për dëmtim të imazhit të saj publik. Atë natë, kur thuhet se Greta është parë në lokalin në fjalë, dihet botërisht, që ajo nuk ndodhej aspak aty. Këtë e them unë dhe mund ta vërtetojnë edhe shumë njerëz, që ndoqën Gretën në një performancë në Fier, shprehet e ëma, e cila thekson në mënyrë të veçantë se nuk i intereson aspak karriera, përpara karakterit të vajzës. Greta ende nuk ka mbushur 18 vjeçe dhe nuk mund të jetë aspak normale të flitet për një lidhje në jetën e saj. Për më tepër, ajo gjithmonë ka qenë e shoqëruar nga ne dhe kjo dihet tashmë, vazhdojnë të shprehen prindërit e Greta Koçit, të cilët shtojnë se vajza e tyre tashmë është duke jetuar një sukses të vërtetë muzikor. 

_PANORAMA PLUS_

----------


## KILI

Ke plotesissht te drejt boso.Kjo Greta e fryu veten kaq kot sa dilte vete neper tv e gazeta e thoshte pallavra europiani.Si kengetare eshte shume e dobet,kengen e kishte komplet comerc dhe pa vlere,por i ka mbet vetem paraqitja. E jema mos te na prallis qe paska badigard por nese eshte e vogel mos ta lejoj te vishet ashtu,ndryshe hiret e saj te eksitojn shume apo jo?

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

o njerez une personalisht skam cti shaj ksaj vajze.ja ka dhuru zoti dhith te mirat,bukurin,zerin,fatin etj etj.sa per fjalet e prinderve ja fusin kot se skan si ta din sepse shum mire mahen edhe lidhje te fshehta.se mos po e kontroolojn ato cfar po ben ne shkolle apo brenda ne klase.ktu ja fusin kot.megjithate ka ber disa kenge qe une nuk ngopem duke i degjuar.jane vertet te bukura.i uroj suksese te metejshme!!!

----------


## *andrea*

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Te them te verteten realisht me duket me shume se e teper hapja e nje teme te tille. Jam vete femer dhe mund te bej shume gjera (dua te them... dhe pune dhe shkolle & per me teper dhe te argetohem). Gjithsesi gjithshka e ka nje kufi. Mesa e kam degjuar, (ne nje nga heret e shumta qe ajo ka folur per median) dalja e saj ne "skene" ka qene shume e rastesishme. Nje dite (si gjithe te tjerat e vitit) ajo po degjonte kanalin e "famshem" muzikor BBF (pa paragjykime) dhe shprehu deshiren per t'u bere kengetare e normalisht prinderit e kishin deshiren per te investuar dhe ja ku na doli ajo qe disa prej jush e quajne "te famshme". Gjithsesi muzika qe ajo ben nuk eshte aspak e nje linje knkrete. Ajo pretendon se i ben te gjitha por mesa duket ne te njejten kohe nuk ben asgje. 
Jam kunder muzikes ne mase te perhapur kohet e fundit ne vendin tone te dashur. E ashtuquajtura "Tallava" Nuk eshte muzik por thjesht zhurme!
Me vjen keq per ata qe e pelqejne por gjithsecili ka perzgjedhjet e veta....

----------


## *andrea*

Nuk e di se kush kishte shkruar me siper per moshen e saj. Kuptojeni qe ajo vajze eshte ne nje moshe shume te njome, ne moshen me te bukur qe zgjat per fare pak kohe. Asnje here te vetme ajo ne skene nuk ka dale si e tille. Nuk po them sport apo qe te duket si vogelushe (realisht ajo eshte e tille) por te kete dicka te ndermjetme dhe jo si e sajuar.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Na jepni ndonje link ku mund ta degjojme kete vajzen e ju them une pastaj, ben a s'ben.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

E bukur kjo GRETA duket ne shikim te pare.  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## KILI

Me falni, por keto foto ju duken normale ju per nje 14 vjecare??????? Perse na e shet veten si e vogel dhe minorene kjo goca, dhe veshja e saj duket qarte se e cfare karakteri eshte...!!!!!!! tung

----------

